
Why You Want to Start a Startup - miraantabrez
https://medium.com/@miraan/why-you-want-to-start-a-startup-89484ca30b01
======
takanori
Oxford kid at Facebook building a Machine learning advertising product.
There’s got to be more interesting problems to work on.

